

Show HN: LSD – The Game - franze
http://lalo.li/lsd/

======
polygonplanet
Very fun. I found bug(?) The ball slip through when confined to a very small
square.

~~~
franze
there are some other bugs in there, too i.e. try if you manager to let the
ball fall exactly at one of the end the lines (it's NaN error ...)

------
franze
The goal is the one you make up for yourself, but basically get the dot into
the square! Again and again and again!

Loosely based on [http://annotated-code.maryrosecook.com/circles-bouncing-
off-...](http://annotated-code.maryrosecook.com/circles-bouncing-off-lines/)
which was on HN a few months ago.

See the source:
[https://github.com/franzenzenhofer/lsd](https://github.com/franzenzenhofer/lsd)
\- MIT

If you find a bug or want to improve it, you are welcome! If you want to
"steal" the code and make something complete different with it, just do it.
Want to make a native app, sell it for 99c and get a millionaire, go ahead.

~~~
franze
note: LSD is the abbrev. for line square dot

------
balazsdavid987
With no limit on the length and number of lines that can be drawn, making the
ball touch the square is just a process of drawing successively smaller
triangles.

~~~
franze
that's why there is an average counter on the right hand side top, you can
play agains yourself (aim to get a better average over time)

------
bbgferreira
Addictive.

~~~
franze
it's called LSD (even though some people now told me that LSD isn't addictive)

